# "c'est" al passato prossimo (è stato)



## la fée

Si può dire "ça a été mon professeur qui a fait cette proposition", per tradurre "è stato il mio professore che ha fatto quella proposta"?
E' corretto o almeno possibile "ça a été"? Grazie! Merci!


----------



## Krim

Ciao!
Forse andrebbe bene anche "c'était" al posto di "ça a été" (più colloquiale, secondo me)


----------



## DearPrudence

Ciao 

Trovo che "ça a été mon professeur qui a fait cette proposition" suona strano.
Direi:
*"C'est mon professeur qui a fait cette proposition."*

Ma non troverei strano di leggere en un libro:
*"Ce fut mon professeur qui fit cette proposition".*



> Forse andrebbe bene anche "c'était" al posto di "ça a été" (più  colloquiale, secondo me)


No, penso che non si possa dire. O allora:
*"C'était mon professeur qui avait fait cette proposition"*

Non so se "ça a été" sia possibile. Solo so che io non lo userei.

Aspettiamo gli esperti


----------



## matoupaschat

La penso come DearPrudence : suona strano "ça a été mon professeur qui a fait ...." . La regola generale è che, in questo giro di frase -  "c'est" -  che serve a mettere in rilievo, il tempo (di norma, il presente) rimane invariato => "c'est mon professeur qui a fait/qui faisait/qui fit/qui fera ..." . Comunque, ogni tanto anche il tempo varia =>"ce sera mon professeur qui fera" ecc ... Però un tempo composto non va, questo sí che suona stranissimo, ma non ho avuto la pazienza di cercarne la giustificazione nella grammatica .
In conclusione : è sempre giusto lasciare "c'est" invariato sia per numero sia per tempo .


----------



## brian

E se avessimo un contesto come il seguente?...

A: _Chi ha mangiato il mio panino?!_
B: _Non *sono stato io* (a mangiarlo)._

In questo contesto si direbbe _C'était pas moi_ e non _C'est pas moi._, vero?


----------



## matoupaschat

brian said:


> E se avessimo un contesto come il seguente?...
> 
> A: _Chi ha mangiato il mio panino?!_
> B: _Non *sono stato io* (a mangiarlo)._
> 
> In questo contesto si direbbe _C'était pas moi_ e non _C'est pas moi._, vero?


No, si dirà "Ce n'est pas moi (qui l'ai mangé)" . "C'est pas moi" (senza"le") è esatto ma colloquiale .


----------



## plesea8

La proposta di DearPrudence mi sembra la più corretta

"*C'était *mon professeur qui avait fait cette  proposition"

Anche perché la forma corretta di "c'est" al passato prossimo è "c'était". O tutt'al più al passato remoto "ce fut".


----------



## WildBilly

Mi pare di aver letto da qualche parte in passato la scrittura "ç'a été" che può sembrare ancora più strana di "ça a été", ma forse è un po' più logica... o magari mi ricordo male...


----------



## matoupaschat

plesea8 said:


> La proposta di DearPrudence mi sembra la più corretta
> 
> "*C'était *mon professeur qui avait fait cette proposition"
> 
> Anche perché la forma corretta di "c'est" al passato prossimo  l'imperfetto è "c'était". O tutt'al più al passato remoto "ce fut".


 
Ricordo che il francese non è un calco esatto dell'italiano . 

Ecco qui quanto ho trovato, tratto da "Le bon usage" de Maurice Grevisse et André Goosse, De Boeck-Duculot XIVe édition, 2008, page 1408 paragraphe 1099 a) :
*Autres introducteurs (tendant à l'invariabilité).*
*a) C'est* "présentatif" (on l'appelle parfois _gallicisme_), et spécialement *c'est...que* (ou: ...* qui*) servant à la mise en relief . Ils introduisent un nom ou un syntagme nominal, un pronom, un infinitif, un adverbe, une proposition .
_C'EST le facteur. C'EST ici. CE n'EST pas QUE nous soyons satisfaits. C'EST le facteur QUI l'a apporté. C'EST ici QUE l'accident s'est produit. C'EST seulement quand vous serez parti QUE nous serons tranquilles._
L'invariabilité en personne est acquise: C'EST moi. C'EST vous. - En nombre, l'accord est souvent menacé. Le figement est plus net pour le temps: _Et qui est-ce qui n'a plus su quoi dire? C'EST M. le maire (ROMAINS, Knock) [= C'a été...) - C'EST bien plus tard (....) qu'elle s'informa systématiquement (MAILLET-JORIS, Jeanne Guyon, p. 121). Est se met au subjonctif, si la syntaxe l'exige: A moins que ce SOIT toi qui le demandes (N. SARRAUTE, Enfance)._​PS Mi sono appena iscritto sul sito http://lebonusage.deboeck.com . Cosí non sono stato costretto all'atto penosissimo per me di battere il testo . Ecco il seguito, ad onor di verità (paragrafo 880 4° p 1090) : 
*4°* On trouve le présent figé dans un bon nombre d’expressions, telles que Est-ce que (§ 397), qui est-ce qui (ou que), qu’est-ce qui (ou que), si ce n’est, si tant est que, c’est … que (§ 1099, a), on ne peut plus (ou … mieux), on ne sait (ou Dieu sait) qui (ou quoi, comment, quel) (§§ 627, c ; 737, b) comme il faut (§ 784, b, 1°), tant (ou peu) s’en faut, toujours est-il (§ 1006, H7), n’importe (§ 379, a), etc.
Son costume lui allait on ne peut mieux (Gautier, Mlle de Maupin, X). — Cet observatoire d’où l’on ne voyait rien si ce n’est le ciel (Barbey d’Aur., Chev. des Touches, V). — Il habitait […] on ne sait quel repli perdu d’un vallon très sauvage (Hugo, Misér., I, i, 10).
Mais le verbe sort parfois de son figement :
Clotilde ne cachait pas que la vieille demoiselle […] ne s’intéressait plus à rien, si ce n’était aux menus incidents de l’hospice (Martin du G., Thib., Pl., t. II, p. 640). — Qui grimperait dans le haut Sérianne, si ce n’étaient des amoureux ? (Aragon, Beaux quartiers, I, 26.)
C’était quelqu’un de très bien, Égée, mon père ; de tout à fait comme il fallait (Gide, Thésée, p. 13). — Vous aurez de la sorte le texte définitif, ou peu s’en faudra (Ghelderode, Corresp., t. VII, p. 918).
Ce sera nous qui jouirons de ces bienfaits ; ce fut Cicéron qui sauva la république (Littré, s. v. ce, Rem. 1). — Ce ne fut que dans la rue qu’Olivier prit connaissance de cette épigraphe manuscrite (Gide, Faux-monn., p. 181). — Rieux n’était même pas sûr que ce fût lui qu’elle attendît (Camus, Peste, p. 141). — Si l’on voulait se convertir, ce ne serait pas dans les églises qu’il faudrait aller, mais dans les lieux dits lieux de plaisir (Green, Journal, 29 juillet 1937). — Ce fut le rôle d’Athènes […], sa prépondérance, son autorité, qui furent l’instrument de cette unification partielle (Romilly, dans la Revue générale, nov.-déc. 2001, p. 10).R5
Les deux usages se succèdent : Était-ce pour cela que j’ai attrapé un rhume si tenace ? Ou bien est-ce que je m’étais habitué à manger vraiment trop peu ? (Céline, Voy. au bout de la nuit, F°, p. 437.)
​
​


----------



## licinio

_C'est nous qui te l'avons dit._

Qu'il s'aggisse d'une tournure très employée et idiomatique dans la langue française, le démontre le fait qu'elle ne résiste souvent pas à la traduction. 

Non seulement il faut l'adapter du point de vue de la construction, vu qu'en italien on accorde le verbe être en personne et en nombre et on admet la spécification du temps verbal dans la partie présentative (_siamo stati noi_), mais des fois il faut carrément reconstruire la phrase en faveur d'une tournure plus acceptable au style italien, faute d'avoir une traduccion qui sent le français et donc:

_Siamo stati noi a dirtelo. Te l'abbiamo detto noi._

Je me demandais, par contre, si en dehors de cette construction présentative, on peut trouver par exemple _

ça a été un bon voyage

_ou si on préférerait, là aussi, l'emploi d'autres temps verbaux.


----------



## matoupaschat

licinio said:


> _C'est nous qui te l'avons dit._
> 
> Qu'il s'aggisse d'une tournure très employée et idiomatique dans la langue française, le démontre le fait qu'elle ne résiste souvent pas à la traduction.
> 
> Non seulement il faut l'adapter du point de vue de la construction, vu qu'en italien on accorde le verbe être en personne et en nombre et on admet la spécification du temps verbal dans la partie présentative (_siamo stati noi_), mais des fois il faut carrément reconstruire la phrase en faveur d'une tournure plus acceptable au style italien, faute d'avoir une traduccion qui sent le français et donc:
> 
> _Siamo stati noi a dirtelo. Te l'abbiamo detto noi._
> 
> Je me demandais, par contre, *si en dehors de cette construction présentative,* on peut trouver par exemple
> 
> _ça a été un bon voyage _
> ou si on préférerait, là aussi, l'emploi d'autres temps verbaux.


Là, plus aucun problème, tout est permis .


----------



## wimigu31

voyez ceci
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=157982


----------

